# Brock Lesnar Seeking A Way Out of the UFC. - RUMOR!!!



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh boy...

According to Dave Meltzer of Yahoo! Sports/Wrestling Observer, Brock is currently looking for an "exit strategy" from the UFC.

Meltzer said on his radio show that the fight with Velasquez has changed Brock's attitude on fighting and he is at the stage in his life where he doesn't want to get injured. He's very well off financially and the business man in him apparently knows that it may be time to move on.

Meltzer also mentioned that Brock hasn't trained a single day since the Velasquez fight nor he has returned any phone calls to Dana or Zuffa about upcoming matches.

Dave pointed out if Brock was motivated, he would be right back in the gym training and bringing in new coaches with the goal of beating Cain yet he isn't doing that. He's hunting and hasn't even thought about his next fight. Lesnar apparently wants to do WrestleMania "badly" and will earn an estimated 2 million dollars for 30 minutes of work.

Everything is pointing towards Brock having one more fight and ending his contract. His head doesn't seem to be in the fighting game and it looks like it was just yet another successful business move.

SOURCE: Wrestling Observer/Figure Four Online -- WWE, TNA, UFC and International Wrestling and MMA Headlines - Wrestling Observer/Figure Four Online


I've heard this all day over on some other MMA Forums, suprised it hasn't made it here yet, either way this is big news if true.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats a bummer. Lesnars fights have all been pretty entertaining and the guy can draw like no one else in mma.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

He's gonna look like a straight biznitch if he does this.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe Brock just isn't the type of character who can accept not being the best?

To be honest I don't really care if he quits MMA.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

It would only ruin his rep and make the UFC look better. "Brock had to go to the WWE because he couldnt cut it fighting for real!"

ect...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow. I've talked a lot of smack about Lesnar in my life. I've said he was one dimensional, had no cardio, had bad technique. But never, ever, did I think I would get to say: "Brock Lesnar is a quiter."

I wonder, is this what magic tastes like?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is the same dude that claimed Matt Mitrione wanted out of the UFC to go to Pro Wrestling, something that was almost instantly refuted by Mitrione on Ariel Helwani's radio show. I don't believe this for a minute. Brock can't train because he's medically suspended still, and he's always gone hunting after a fight. I do see Brock doing Wrestlemania, but he's put far too much effort into MMA to just give it up after 1 loss. He'd be letting all the guys in his gym down, and I don't see him doing that. It's Brock Lesnar though, so I'm sure he'll get hated on for a week or so until it's forgotten.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

If this is true, you could see it in his face when he lost the title. It's all about the gold. If he hasn't got the belt and can't walk around saying "Brock Lesnar, baddest son bitch on the planet" and getting a paycheck 10 times the size of everyone elses, then he's not interested.

I think he truly enjoys the media and marketing side of it, the way he talks he still sounds like a fakey wrestler in his interviews. He loves the act. I don't think he even really cares that another bloke beat him, he knows that Cain cares more about the sport than he does and would rather just let him have it.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> This is the same dude that claimed Matt Mitrione wanted out of the UFC to go to Pro Wrestling, something that was almost instantly refuted by Mitrione on Ariel Helwani's radio show. I don't believe this for a minute. Brock can't train because he's medically suspended still, and he's always gone hunting after a fight. I do see Brock doing Wrestlemania, but he's put far too much effort into MMA to just give it up after 1 loss. He'd be letting all the guys in his gym down, and I don't see him doing that. It's Brock Lesnar though, so I'm sure he'll get hated on for a week or so until it's forgotten.


Thank you for reminding me of facts. I regret my previous post.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn it! I wanted Crocop to knock his head off then my dream would come true. Then he can retire. 

Aint nuthin' like a good ol ass whuppin to change your mind. I never thought he was good for MMA, however I do not deny that he's entertaining to watch. He quits now and he blemishes his career which is too bad. He's probably the most raw out of any mma fighter out there and has the most potential thanks to his gifted DNA. He was huge already when he was a teenager and he just kept getting bigger. 

Fighting is a deeply pychological sport. Hope the fans understand it. Look at all the legends who've lost badly and are still soldiering on; Chuck, Wand, Big Nog, Crocop, Vitor, and Tito even. They all got money, but they're FIGHTERS and that's what I respect.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

SM33 said:


> If this is true, you could see it in his face when he lost the title. It's all about the gold. If he hasn't got the belt and can't walk around saying "Brock Lesnar, baddest son bitch on the planet" and getting a paycheck 10 times the size of everyone elses, then he's not interested.
> 
> I think he truly enjoys the media and marketing side of it, the way he talks he still sounds like a fakey wrestler in his interviews. He loves the act. I don't think he even really cares that another bloke beat him, he knows that Cain cares more about the sport than he does and would rather just let him have it.


This.

I don't believe this is true though, considering the source. But it wouldn't surprise me too much if it _is_ true.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

What I don't understand is why he'd go back now.

The WWE's pretty bad, it's a family friendly orientated show, and when the WWE was actually good, and he was at the top of it, multiple time WWE Champion, headlining Wrestlemania, it was believed that he couldn't wait to leave and hated being there. Add into the fact they're pretty heavy into a youth movement and are pushing younger guys, I just don't know why he'd wanna come back now, unless Cain kicked his ass that bad.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Intermission said:


> It would only ruin his rep and make the UFC look better. "*Brock had to go to the WWE because he couldnt cut it fighting for real!*"
> 
> ect...


While that is true, theres no denying that the guy draws crowds bigger than almost any single person in combative sports(or entertainment) today, So if he leaves, alot PPV numbers leave with him. All but 1 of his fights are in the top 10 biggest selling PPVs ever for the UFC, 3 of them in the top 5 and also claiming the top 2 spots. Brock is the single biggest asset the UFC has and it will be quite a blow to the UFC in the short term if they lose him.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm still not buying into this completely until I see it from a reputable news source.


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

Rumors are lame. There's no doubt in my mind that the Cain fight hurt Brock's ego, but acting like now he is just going to run away is pretty silly. If this guy was really business focused he would have never left WWE in the first place. I'm sure he made way more there than he has in the UFC.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

if it's true then...

[expletive] quitter! He loses and hides from everyone like a hunted animal. What kind of a fighter is this? If Lesnar does quit, then I'll lose respect for him. Give him Mir and hopefully Frank will get his revenge in devastating fashion. Then Brock is free to join the Wrestlemania crew, because he won't have anything to be proud of in MMA.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Brock is suspended for 6 months, no? I thought that would be the reason for no training. Not to mention it is the holidays, and hunting season.

But, I am not Brock. So, I dunno.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

SJ said:


> Brock is suspended for 6 months, no? I thought that would be the reason for no training. Not to mention it is the holidays, and hunting season.


Yeah, he is.



> Lesnar, who suffered a first-round TKO loss to new champ Velasquez, is suspended 180 days with no contact for 180 days due to possible eye injuries, though he can be cleared early by an ophthalmologist. Regardless, he faces a 60-day suspension with no contact for 60 days due to a left-cheek laceration. Even if the 60-day suspension hadn't been levied, he had faced a 45-day suspension with no contact for 30 days for precautionary reasons.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/21165/ufc-121-medical-suspensions-lesnar-four-others-sidelined-up-to-six-months.mma


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think Brock is a done as a fighter, the guy seem entirely to competitive, lost to Mir and wanted a rematch hardcore and I doubt this is any different I think he just wants a break, everyone is forgetting how fast he jumped right back into camp after the Carwin fight to get ready for Cain. Think about it everyone says Lesnar during camp eats, sleeps and trains and if he did that for two back to back camps he probably needs a break.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll have an opinion when this story is confirmed!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I respect Dave Meltzer for his work but... yeah, I don't really like the guy. He's making a living out of rumors that almost never turn out to be true. In my humble opinion his whole subscriber area is just a bunch of stuff that he made up to make people pay for secret information that he got from one of his many sources. What I've learned over the years is: if he says it's gonna happen that way the exact opposite is going to happen.


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> This is the same dude that claimed Matt Mitrione wanted out of the UFC to go to Pro Wrestling, something that was almost instantly refuted by Mitrione on Ariel Helwani's radio show.


No he did not. Please don't get stuff mixed up. Someone on the internet posted that rumor and credited Meltzer as his source. Meltzer never said Mitrione was interested in going to the wwe. Meltzer has been covering MMA before most of you were even watching. Since the early 90's. Dana White refers to him as the only reporter who knows his stuff. Dana even has a pic of Meltzer on his twitter account. Dave is legit, and Dana White agrees . He doesn't spread rumors without obtaining all the pertinent facts. Lesnar does indeed want to leave.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Heat02 said:


> No he did not. Please don't get stuff mixed up. Someone on the internet posted that rumor and credited Meltzer as his source. Meltzer never said Mitrione was interested in going to the wwe. Meltzer has been covering MMA before most of you were even watching. Since the early 90's. Dana White refers to him as the only reporter who knows his stuff. Dana even has a pic of Meltzer on his twitter account. Dave is legit, and Dana White agrees . He doesn't spread rumors without obtaining all the pertinent facts. Lesnar does indeed want to leave.


Dave?


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

EliteUndisputed said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> According to Dave Meltzer of Yahoo! Sports/Wrestling Observer, Brock is currently looking for an "exit strategy" from the UFC.
> 
> ...


This story rings true to me, and I think it's smart by Brock. The guy is not a fighter in the truest sense of the word. I've been saying that since the Carwin fight. I think he will fight one more guy who isn't a big striker, get a win, and call it quits.


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> Dave?


Dave Meltzer


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Heat02 said:


> Dave Meltzer


It's a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Did everyone forget what Lesnar has been through the past 1-2 years? He has been terribly sick and immediately went into training for Carwin after the doctors gave him the go ahead, He immediately fought Cain after.

Basically Lesnar hasn't been able to live his regular life for the last 2 years, and now for the first time that he has gone hunting, people are discrediting him and hoping he leaves because of the slightest rumor. He already wanted a break to spend with his family after the Carwin fight but Dana pushed him back into training because he was champ...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Heat02 said:


> Dave Meltzer


Great job Mario:sarcastic12:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> Did everyone forget what Lesnar has been through the past 1-2 years? He has been terribly sick and immediately went into training for Carwin after the doctors gave him the go ahead, He immediately fought Cain after.
> 
> *Basically Lesnar hasn't been able to live his regular life for the last 2 years, and now for the first time that he has gone hunting,* people are discrediting him and hoping he leaves because of the slightest rumor. He already wanted a break to spend with his family after the Carwin fight but Dana pushed him back into training because he was champ...


if you want to be the best at any sport it requires sacrifice


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Called it from day one , just a big guy with some wrestling , he got found out by more skilled fighters like i called and then leaves like i called.

Physique of a fighter , No fighting spirit i wish him good.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Danm2501 said:


> This is the same dude that claimed Matt Mitrione wanted out of the UFC to go to Pro Wrestling, something that was almost instantly refuted by Mitrione on Ariel Helwani's radio show. I don't believe this for a minute. Brock can't train because he's medically suspended still, and he's always gone hunting after a fight. I do see Brock doing Wrestlemania, but he's put far too much effort into MMA to just give it up after 1 loss. He'd be letting all the guys in his gym down, and I don't see him doing that. It's Brock Lesnar though, so I'm sure he'll get hated on for a week or so until it's forgotten.





SJ said:


> Brock is suspended for 6 months, no? I thought that would be the reason for no training. Not to mention it is the holidays, and hunting season.
> 
> But, I am not Brock. So, I dunno.





SmackyBear said:


> Yeah, he is.
> 
> 
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/21165/ufc-121-medical-suspensions-lesnar-four-others-sidelined-up-to-six-months.mma


I'm not claiming any of this is true, but you can do a shitload of training activities that do NOT involve contact.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

hitmachine44 said:


> I'm not claiming any of this is true, but you can do a shitload of training activities that do NOT involve contact.


This. Most fighters who are medically suspended still go back to training within a couple weeks. GSP, for instance, almost always goes back to training immediately.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

In retrospect rather than pass judgement like I did in the other post. I'm going to say he's simply reflecting on what he wants to do. Somebody posted that he hasn't been able to enjoy what he likes to do because of his condition which I agree. He has the money, he's surpassed expectations, won a belt, so now he wants to enjoy his time and ponder his next move. As a man I can respect that. If anybody thinks about it, that's probably the first time he's lost in anything that badly. 

The fight game...it's a tough business.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Brock's going to make a great business decision. 

What's upsetting to me is not Brock's case, but that of just about every other fighter in the UFC who is basically beholden to the whims of Joe Silva and Dana White. 

Frankie Edgar makes $45K as a titleholder in the most prestigious and only viable MMA association on the planet. That speaks for itself.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Rofl these Rumors are so ridiculous.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> Brock's going to make a great business decision.
> 
> What's upsetting to me is not Brock's case, but that of just about every other fighter in the UFC who is basically beholden to the whims of Joe Silva and Dana White.
> 
> Frankie Edgar makes $45K as a titleholder in the most prestigious and only viable MMA association on the planet. That speaks for itself.


I'm pretty sure he wasn't the Champ when he signed that deal, when his deal's up you can bet the UFC will give him a bigger payday, just like they will Carwin. Take into account, Edgar has sponsors as does every other fighter and he likely takes home more than what the athletic commissions report. Brock and those guys probably do too.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

EliteUndisputed said:


> I'm pretty sure he wasn't the Champ when he signed that deal, when his deal's up you can bet the UFC will give him a bigger payday, just like they will Carwin. Take into account, Edgar has sponsors as does every other fighter and he likely takes home more than what the athletic commissions report. Brock and those guys probably do too.


Here is the actual audio. The person who originally sumarized the Meltzers comments definitely put a bias spin on it IMO. It appears that it was competely just Meltzer speculating on his TALK radio show.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TWLYCZY5


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> > I do see Brock doing Wrestlemania,
> 
> 
> 
> Dana would never let brock do wrestlemania. it would look bad


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm hoping Brock does WM, just for the lulz.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess pretending to get punched and smearing fake blood on your face is a lot easier than actually getting punched and tasting your own blood.

I said right after Cain beat him that he was done, he was screaming to stop the fight when Cain was really pressuring him at the end. The man doesn't like to get hit. Oh well, better off without him if that's his attitude.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I called this long before the Cain fight. Aww it feels good to be a genius.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

I won't be surprised if Brock "retires" from MMA. He showed us his true colors in the Valasquez fight. 
He is an amazing athlete but it was clear to me that once he got bullied a bit he was ready to "cry to mommy". 
He's not a real fighter. A real fighter gets mad and inspired when he gets hit. Brock wanted to hide.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think brock should just get into a good trikers camp like ATT or Team Jackson or somewhere decent at least, or maybe sonnens wrestling camp with henderson . he is 6-2 defended the hw title twice and just lost to the no.1 heavyweight fighter. give him a break.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

If brock does go back to wrasslin' then i think mir might lose his marbles knowing he lost to a professional wrestler and is unable to avenge it.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Brock would never go back to wrestling. He hated the traveling. If he were allowed to do Wrestlemania, he probably would since it would be a lot of money for one match.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would rather he not leave. He can still do good against a lot of guys and the HW division has finally got interesting.

Maybe this is just a act to try and get Dana to let him go do Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Maybe Brock just isn't the type of character who can accept not being the best?
> 
> To be honest I don't really care if he quits MMA.


same, its situations like this that makes me glad the ufc put dana/ufc brand first & the fighters secondary..What brock is doing is a b!tch move & if the company was built around they'd be in peril.. First time he faces stiff adversity in the profession he said he was born to do  he considers retirement? SMH


Squirrelfighter said:


> Wow. I've talked a lot of smack about Lesnar in my life. I've said he was one dimensional, had no cardio, had bad technique. *But never, ever, did I think I would get to say: "Brock Lesnar is a quiter."*


You are being sarcastic right? the man has quit just about everything since he won those wrestling accolades in college


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you referring to his WWE stint, NJPW stint, or NFL stint?


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Deleted. Sorry, folks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Deleted, what are you talking about?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

When I saw that Mir had been replaced by Struve to fight Schaub my first guess was that Mir and Brock are going to to TUF.

I would not be surprised if the only future we ever see from Brock Lesnar is a single season on TUF and then a few rare appearances on WWE from then on after he headlines WM


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I would be greatly dissapointed if he quit MMA after this loss. I have been a fan of his since debuting in MMA and I would like to see him try and grow in this sport. But it is his life and he can do what he wants with it.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This is definitely a rumor!

Lesnar WONT leave MMA for WWE after 1 loss. If anything he'll just retire from sports all together.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Hell, I would want to do Wrestlemania as well if 30 minutes equals 2 million dollars.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

2 millions for doing Wrestlemania eh? Not bad.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

vilify said:


> This is definitely a rumor!
> 
> Lesnar WONT leave MMA for WWE after 1 loss. If anything he'll just retire from sports all together.


It's not even a rumor. It was just Meltzer speculating on his talk radio show. Not an article or even a blog, TALK RADIO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well considering that Brock is out hunting I doubt he's going to care about that. He said that one of the reasons he left prowrestling was because he felt that not only was it fake but so was his life. So back in MMA he feels real again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

*Meltzer admits his speculation about Brock blown wildly out of proportion*

Well that's pretty much the end of that.


http://www.mmatorch.com/artman2/publ...cle_7957.shtml

Update:

"Brock Lesnar. Oh my God! I didn't say he was never going to fight again. I thought I made it pretty clear that I expected him to fight once next year or maybe even twice. It's amazing how things get blown out of proportion."

So again, Lesnar's not looking for a way out right now. He may walk away from the sport if he suffers another crushing defeat, but he's a competitor and he will fight again in the UFC in 2011.

.
.
.


*Oh and another article:*

http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/12...is-getting-old

Hypocrisy: This Brock Lesnar Hatred is Getting Old

by Derek Suboticki

Brock Lesnar couldn't train right now if he wanted to. After being brutalized by Cain Velasquez en route to a first round TKO loss at UFC 121, Lesnar was given was was essentially a three-layer suspension:

1. No fights for 45 days, no contact for 30 days due to TKO loss.

2. No fights for 60 days, no contact for 60 days due to left cheek laceration.

3. No fights for 180 days, no contact until cleared by ophthamologist due to possible eye injury.

This alone pretty much negates the Meltzer-generated "if he was really serious he'd buy Holland and fly it to the Midwest in-between blizzards" criticism of Brock's lack of training since the loss - he's not allowed to. I can't speak to the rumored lack of communication between Lesnar and Zuffa, or Lesnar's purported desire to participate in Wrestlemania in a one-off event. I don't know enough to refute it, but until I hear something from one of the principals, I'll regard them as what they are: rumors that, while from a reliable source, have yet to be substantiated by anyone directly involved.

However, I want to focus on the fans - and the writers that so reliably stoke their passions - for a minute here. Let's assume for a moment that it's all true - that Brock is willing and wanting to delay his return by a few months (assuming he could return to fight by April but would instead fight mid-summer, getting a full camp in after the WWE event) in order to make a few million dollars off of his former employee with no future obligations whatsoever. I'm against it because I think it sets a poor precedent. It's entirely possible - hell, likely - to get injured during the preparation or execution of a pro wrestling match, and there's a very specific reason that Zuffa contracts (God love 'em) are big on exclusivity. I don't want other fighters to start chomping at the bit whenever Vince is feeling down.

It's this line of criticism that Brock returning to the WWE for a one-off PPV means he's a quitter, not a real fighter (what's your record?), or muddying the name of MMA to associate it with pro wrestling. Do I stay up at night thinking of MMA/pro wrestling analogies? No. However, for those into that sort of thing, they can bring this up

Where was the outrage here? Six months ago, Rampage Jackson (and his fellow cast members from The A-Team remake that everyone here saw [pfft]) hosted an episode of Raw, and even performed a choke slam while there. This was in promotion of the movie that he postponed the Rashad fight (after shooting an entire season of TUF, nonetheless) to shoot. And don't forget Josh Barnett, the much vaunted piece of Strikeforce's heavyweight division that hasn't faced a top ten foe in four years, STILL isn't licensed in California, has tested positive for steroids on THREE SEPARATE OCCASIONS and has dabbled in pro wrestling as recently as this year. If he's not a disgrace to the sport that you wish would leave and never come back, why is Brock? If Ken Shamrock's return to the UFC from the WWE didn't forever damn MMA to negative comparisons, why would Brock's? What, other than pro wrestling, Brock's actual medical suspension, the hunting season and the fact that Rampage's layoff was much longer than Brock's could potentially be, is the difference between what Rampage did and what Brock is accused of contemplating?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome to the interweb, the land of BS.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds like speculation to me. Brock's been through a lot these past few years. I'm sure he's been enjoying himself outdoors and with his family. And you can't underestimate the importance of hunting season to a hunter. Those who hunt know what i'm talking about. Everything else gets put on hold for awhile.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Meltzer recanted story's over turn out the lights the party's over.


I mean really people the guy is medically suspended till April with an eye injury he's not going to be taking fights or training in camp till at least Feb.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeahhhhhhhh, so Lesnar battles a life threatening disease for a few months, returns to MMA to go 1-1, and people think he's just gonna quit?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it is possible he is just trying to get his fix of relaxing. It is possible that after that fight he just wanted to get away fromo all the negative media that would come in on him so he just left. He will be back I think more than likely!:thumbsup:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> if you want to be the best at any sport it requires sacrifice


I can understand coming back from a knee or ACL injury, but from my understanding, Lesnar had a life threatening illness, which would change circumstances greatly.



michelangelo said:


> I'm hoping Brock does WM, just for the lulz.


As much as I hate to admit it, I would love to see him interrupt WM. I like wrestling, and I still watch it when I get the chance, and the WWE is definately in need of people like Lesnar.



Ari said:


> Hell, I would want to do Wrestlemania as well if 30 minutes equals 2 million dollars.


I can absolutely agree, but then again, Lesnar is set for life no matter the direction he takes.



Mirage445 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhh, so Lesnar battles a life threatening disease for a few months, returns to MMA to go 1-1, and people think he's just gonna quit?


Was he under contract with the UFC when he was released from the hospital?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> I can understand coming back from a knee or ACL injury, but from my understanding, Lesnar had a life threatening illness, which would change circumstances greatly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure they would have him under contract no matter what due to a probable champion's clause, but do you honestly think someone as physically gifted as Brock, with such a successful wrestling background (talking amateur wrestling here...) would quit just because he had 1 tough loss?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he was under contract with the UFC when he was realised from the hospital. I definatly agree that he is set for life but like Randy, he fights because he wants to. Also have to agree that seeing Brock come in especially with the storylines going on right now, I could see him taking out all of Nexus!:thumb02:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> I'm sure they would have him under contract no matter what due to a probable champion's clause, but do you honestly think someone as physically gifted as Brock, with such a successful wrestling background (talking amateur wrestling here...) would quit just because he had 1 tough loss?


I wouldn't be surprised to never see Lesnar in the Octagon again. I wish him the best in any direction he may take, and I'll continue supporting him no matter the sport.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

MYTH BUSTED

Meltzer already admits he was specualting and it was blown out of proportion.

Well that's pretty much the end of that.


http://www.mmatorch.com/artman2/publ...cle_7957.shtml

Update:

Meltzer: "Brock Lesnar. Oh my God! I didn't say he was never going to fight again. I thought I made it pretty clear that I expected him to fight once next year or maybe even twice. It's amazing how things get blown out of proportion."

So again, Lesnar's not looking for a way out right now. He may walk away from the sport if he suffers another crushing defeat, but he's a competitor and he will fight again in the UFC in 2011.

.
.
.


Oh and another article:

http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/12...is-getting-old

Hypocrisy: This Brock Lesnar Hatred is Getting Old

by Derek Suboticki

Brock Lesnar couldn't train right now if he wanted to. After being brutalized by Cain Velasquez en route to a first round TKO loss at UFC 121, Lesnar was given was was essentially a three-layer suspension:

1. No fights for 45 days, no contact for 30 days due to TKO loss.

2. No fights for 60 days, no contact for 60 days due to left cheek laceration.

3. No fights for 180 days, no contact until cleared by ophthamologist due to possible eye injury.

This alone pretty much negates the Meltzer-generated "if he was really serious he'd buy Holland and fly it to the Midwest in-between blizzards" criticism of Brock's lack of training since the loss - he's not allowed to. I can't speak to the rumored lack of communication between Lesnar and Zuffa, or Lesnar's purported desire to participate in Wrestlemania in a one-off event. I don't know enough to refute it, but until I hear something from one of the principals, I'll regard them as what they are: rumors that, while from a reliable source, have yet to be substantiated by anyone directly involved.

However, I want to focus on the fans - and the writers that so reliably stoke their passions - for a minute here. Let's assume for a moment that it's all true - that Brock is willing and wanting to delay his return by a few months (assuming he could return to fight by April but would instead fight mid-summer, getting a full camp in after the WWE event) in order to make a few million dollars off of his former employee with no future obligations whatsoever. I'm against it because I think it sets a poor precedent. It's entirely possible - hell, likely - to get injured during the preparation or execution of a pro wrestling match, and there's a very specific reason that Zuffa contracts (God love 'em) are big on exclusivity. I don't want other fighters to start chomping at the bit whenever Vince is feeling down.

It's this line of criticism that Brock returning to the WWE for a one-off PPV means he's a quitter, not a real fighter (what's your record?), or muddying the name of MMA to associate it with pro wrestling. Do I stay up at night thinking of MMA/pro wrestling analogies? No. However, for those into that sort of thing, they can bring this up

Where was the outrage here? Six months ago, Rampage Jackson (and his fellow cast members from The A-Team remake that everyone here saw [pfft]) hosted an episode of Raw, and even performed a choke slam while there. This was in promotion of the movie that he postponed the Rashad fight (after shooting an entire season of TUF, nonetheless) to shoot. And don't forget Josh Barnett, the much vaunted piece of Strikeforce's heavyweight division that hasn't faced a top ten foe in four years, STILL isn't licensed in California, has tested positive for steroids on THREE SEPARATE OCCASIONS and has dabbled in pro wrestling as recently as this year. If he's not a disgrace to the sport that you wish would leave and never come back, why is Brock? If Ken Shamrock's return to the UFC from the WWE didn't forever damn MMA to negative comparisons, why would Brock's? What, other than pro wrestling, Brock's actual medical suspension, the hunting season and the fact that Rampage's layoff was much longer than Brock's could potentially be, is the difference between what Rampage did and what Brock is accused of contemplating?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So basically he is suspended for half a year based on a potential eye injury?


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Anything involving Lesnar turns into that kids telephone game. "I heard Brock is going to retire Purple monkey dishwasher."


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Are you referring to his WWE stint, NJPW stint, or NFL stint?


 basically


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> So basically he is suspended for half a year based on a potential eye injury?


Nah, it's just a precaution until he's medically cleared from a doctor to train again.

Anytime someone gets TKO/KOed or sustains an injury from a fight they are suspended.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the first two layers of the medical suspensions make it clear he can't even practice for two months after the suspensions. It has barely been that amount of time and as we all know he is out hunting. He still needs to get cleared for that eye injury but he still can't fight for half a year which if you take basic math into account, he'll next be able to fight until sometime in April!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we put that whole rumor to rest. It was still rather intriguing to think about. Either way Brock probably will never hear about it!:thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I seriously doubt this is true. For one Lesnar is still under contract and couldn't legally do any wrasslin. 

I also just don't believe he would work this hard on something and drop it after a loss as opposed to a serious illness that hospitalized him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Dana White has already said that he has Brock under contract and won't let him do any prowrestling while he's under contract. And of course Meltzer has already admitted to having blown it out of proportion. So we can pretty much put that whole rumor to rest!:thumbsup:


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Jeter Sucks said:


> Anything involving Lesnar turns into that kids telephone game. "I heard Brock is going to retire Purple monkey dishwasher."


lmao!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Brock is going to retire the purple monkey dishwasher, what does that mean?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Meltzer sounds like he's trying to cover his own ass.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he probably is trying to cover his ass. He's a reporter and thats what they do. He is trying to get damage control done!:thumbsup:


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

i hear Brock has 1 fight left under UFC contract. Whether he continues to be a UFC fighter or not he's entertaining, be it UFC, or WWE. I think we all know that he's gonna make more money with the WWE.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Without a doubt. Even though the UFC is out doing them in term of PPVs they are still making more money in WWE for now. Someday that might change!:thumb02:


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Without a doubt. Even though the UFC is out doing them in term of PPVs they are still making more money in WWE for now. Someday that might change!:thumb02:


Considering the WWE has a PPV about 15 times a year, I dont think the WWE is real concerned about not having as many people buying a certain one. 

As for the UFC being able to pay as much as the WWE, anything is possible, except that the WWE has entertainers who have passed the 20 yr mark in the business, making quite hefty paychecks.

The longevity of entertainers vs real fighters is laughable.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Where there's smoke, there's fire. 



kantowrestler said:


> Well Dana White has already said that he has Brock under contract and won't let him do any prowrestling while he's under contract. And of course Meltzer has already admitted to having blown it out of proportion. So we can pretty much put that whole rumor to rest!:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, performers will naturally have longer spans cause they are putting less of a strain on their body. When it's real you put more of a strain on your body cause you don't know how the fight is going to go. But of course they make more money the longer they perform!:thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

WAR BROCK, i cant wait to see him destroy Mir in a best out of 3, or a Roy Nelson battle of the Belly, vs Big Boy!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What I posted in that other thread:



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I respect Dave Meltzer for his work but... yeah, I don't really like the guy. He's making a living out of rumors that almost never turn out to be true. In my humble opinion his whole subscriber area is just a bunch of stuff that he made up to make people pay for secret information that he got from one of his many sources. What I've learned over the years is: if he says it's gonna happen that way the exact opposite is going to happen.


edit: wait... this is not the thread I wanted to post this in. :confused02:

edit2: threads got merged? Ok, this makes me look less stupid. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well one thing you have to remember is that Dave Meltzer is a reporter which is a nasty business. It can get really nasty in a sport like MMA where rumors can run rampant. Just be thankful that he isn't a tabloid writter, they are really rumor filled!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dave Meltzer doesn't even think Brock's going to give up fighting either BTW:



> "Brock Lesnar. Oh my God! I didn't say he was never going to fight again. I thought I made it pretty clear that I expected him to fight once next year or maybe even twice. It's amazing how things get blown out of proportion."
> 
> - Wrestling Observer Radio


Think Meltzer's last sentence sums this thread up pretty nicely.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I predicted this 2 happen in 2 yrs not 1, so Brock maybe has a year left if not less.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Meltzer at least realized that he made a mistake. That way he can do some damage control. Otherwise he screwed up!:thumb02:


----------

